# jon boat flood lights



## shanetrube

any recommendations for durable, powerful flood lights to mount on the bow of a jon boat? 12v 

thanks,
shane


----------



## wordwalker3

Check out: http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-light


----------



## canibalplatipus

Ridgid dualy d2s are really good the white ones are rated for sea water use


----------



## mousehunter

Thread is relevant to my interests. I have been considering some offroad/tractor lightbars for my jon boat. There are tons of clones out there, so was looking on this forum for any hints. The Oznium link above has some. Here is a link I found on a boat forum (most likely put there by a reseller) http://www.plashlights.com/


----------

